# Around Destin Florida



## Dr.Spliff (Aug 6, 2009)

Man just moved down here to the area and thought that this area would be alot cooler in the bud scene hell anything scene.I thought the south was where its at I left a perfect SoCal with the intentions of a perfect Florida but since i've been here cant find a damn thing no Chronic no shrooms no hash and no bud smoking friendly females..What the [email protected]??? Tell me did I make a wrong choice...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 6, 2009)

bro i live in homestead which is right under suburbish countryish miami right under !! what part you move to ? and its all beer, bud, and girls down here so i dont know what your doin?? lmao we kinda stick together tho so cali ppl are different to us!! but im cool with everyone!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

welcome to the RIU Dr.Spliff
enjoy the forums..


----------



## sourapplepurp (Sep 16, 2011)

you just gotta know the right people ive been smoking some puprle haze and sour apple kush for the last 10 yrseyesmoke:


----------



## Sara Saw It (Sep 16, 2011)

The Florida Panhandle is different than "the Florida" people think of when they think of Florida. The Panhandle is more Old South.


----------



## LoveMyBuds (Sep 16, 2011)

Sara Saw It said:


> The Florida Panhandle is different than "the Florida" people think of when they think of Florida. The Panhandle is more Old South.



Pretty much this man, ive been to those parts and it SUCKED. That part of Florida might as well be called Alabama. lol Penscola is nice though, love the beaches


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2011)

i grow everglades bud said:


> bro i live in homestead which is right under suburbish countryish miami right under !! what part you move to ? and its all beer, bud, and girls down here so i dont know what your doin?? lmao we kinda stick together tho so cali ppl are different to us!! but im cool with everyone!!


Small world, I grew up in Homestead, & fished the glades extensively.
Biscayne & 144th to be exact.


----------



## cobbla (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello people


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 17, 2011)

Dr.Spliff said:


> Man just moved down here to the area and thought that this area would be alot cooler in the bud scene hell anything scene.I thought the south was where its at I left a perfect SoCal with the intentions of a perfect Florida but since i've been here cant find a damn thing no Chronic no shrooms no hash and no bud smoking friendly females..What the [email protected]??? Tell me did I make a wrong choice...


 born and raised in FL...you need to go further south...tampa south is cool....north of tampa kinda good old boy...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Mar 27, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Small world, I grew up in Homestead, & fished the glades extensively.
> Biscayne & 144th to be exact.


Lmao 10 mins away man. 
And don't ya miss the bass or what lol


----------

